# Rides near Houston/ The Woodlands, etc.



## Gigi (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, I've moved to The Woodlands area 2 years ago and I've been riding around, especially this year.
Looking for alternative routes, outside The Woodlands, I will drive my car if necessary. Road bike. Thanks.


----------



## heffdiddy (May 16, 2014)

Google bike shops in your area. Most shops have rides. 
Or you could look here Woodlands Cycling Club or search for other clubs in the area.


----------



## Bflath (Feb 10, 2013)

My favorite ride:
Honea Egypt road to Fishcreek Thourghfare. Turn left on 2854 and follow that all the way to 105 and the town of Montgomery. Alternatively from 2854 turn right on Rabon Chapel, right on Pine Lake road then left on Mail Route road. This is more of a country road route and meets up with 2854 about five miles from 105. 
Total round trip distance from The Woodlands is 40-45 miles. 
2854 and 105 are smooth roads with wide shoulders. Fish Creek has a more narrow shoulder but the drivers are generally courteous.
Watch out for the occasional Neanderthal in his diesel dualie.


----------



## bigV (Oct 22, 2012)

The Northwest Cycling Club hosts rides out of Zube Park on Saturday mornings. You might want to check it out. 
Saturday Morning Ride

The Woodlands Club rides are good as well.


----------



## Gigi (Mar 30, 2014)

*Thanks*



Bflath said:


> My favorite ride:
> Honea Egypt road to Fishcreek Thourghfare. Turn left on 2854 and follow that all the way to 105 and the town of Montgomery. Alternatively from 2854 turn right on Rabon Chapel, right on Pine Lake road then left on Mail Route road. This is more of a country road route and meets up with 2854 about five miles from 105.
> Total round trip distance from The Woodlands is 40-45 miles.
> 2854 and 105 are smooth roads with wide shoulders. Fish Creek has a more narrow shoulder but the drivers are generally courteous.
> Watch out for the occasional Neanderthal in his diesel dualie.


LAbor day I went to Tamina rd, 1488 west, 149, keenan cut off rd, 2854, honea egypt, egypt, research, branch, fire station. very nice. Thanks for yours I will try. 2854 is very narrow and some pleople are driving fast, I didn't cross the neardenthal.


----------



## Gigi (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## BlackKnight (Aug 14, 2012)

*Various options*



Gigi said:


> Thanks!


The Woodlands Cycling Club is one option. There is also an option with some driving over to Zube Park which is where the Northwest Cycling club rides start. You can find rides for both on their websites. Also, there is a training facility, VR Cycling that has rides some Sunday mornings, Tuesdays and Thursdays if not also some Fridays, but these are small groups. Not required to be a member there either. Contact VR for more information or look on a Facebook page, 1488 Riders, if you can find it. The rides are often posted there. VR is on Tamina just behind The Woodlands between 2854 and 1488.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Interesting idea, riding the roads between 105 & 2854 . 

Better late than never - the Montgomery area is full of rides of varying lengths. You can head west on 105 and then turn north in Dobbin or keep going to Plantersville and go north or south. Decent roads, some good hills, not too much traffic, rides from 20-60 miles. 

You can also drive 149 north to 1375 and ride 1375. Usually not much traffic and fairly quiet. One of the more peaceful rides.


----------



## Gigi (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm more in 40 mile range and hoping some warm the next days. Thanks, will look at the map and in map my ride to see alternatives. yes there are great rides in this area.


----------

